# Results Wine Classic Greater KC Cellarmasters



## salcoco (Jan 29, 2017)

Wine Classic judging was completed this weekend Jan 27-28. We received 206 entries, awarded 8 gold medals, 70 silver and 57 bronze.

The attached is the winners of various prizes supplied by our sponsors.

The Best of Show is a 2014 Raspberry/White Zinfandel wine by D. Sickels/C. Hamilton from St. Louis MO.

Prizes, medals and scoring sheets will be sent shortly. 

View attachment 18th Annual Wine Classic Prizes.pdf


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jan 30, 2017)

thanks and congrats to all


----------



## salcoco (Jan 31, 2017)

Attention all, the results of the wine competition along with the listing of prizes are now on our website, www.cellarmasters.org.

Congratulations to all and than you for your entries.


----------

